
Apple buys ads on competitor's keywords - michaelfairley
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/10/apple-google-ads-dell-streak/
======
Linear
A smart tactic to be sure. However I do find it odd that it is Apple doing
this as opposed to Dell or HP. I'd argue that more people have heard of the
iPad than have heard of the Streak. Take a look at google trends for example:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=Dell+Streak%2C+Apple+iPad%2C+...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=Dell+Streak%2C+Apple+iPad%2C+HP+Slate&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=1)

Being in the dominant position I wonder how much Apple gains from this. Dell
and HP though should definitely start doing this to raise awareness of their
products.

------
duck
Isn't this common? I feel like I see this _everyday_ and it doesn't seem like
an issue. Dell (or whoever) could do the same and probably should.

